
Ask HN: Team Note Taking App - rkwasny
I am looking for a team note taking app, currently we are using google docs and it has a big discoverability problem (surprisingly search is not that useful when you have 1000 documents) Preserving company knowledge is hard when everyone uses their own evernote.<p>Currently considering: notion.so Is there anything else you recommend? It would be nice to have a live multi-user editing support so more than one person can work on the documentation at the same time.
======
microdrum
[https://usejournal.com/](https://usejournal.com/) is the way to go on this.
It's a search-first product.

------
sidcool
May be a popular choice, but Evernote works for me and my small team. We don't
use it extensively, but for our small use case it's good enough.

------
reggiepret
Basecamp is pretty awesome

